# What collar to go with....???



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Have a black lab and he'll be 7 months on the 16th of this month ....I want to get a collar but with so many different ones out there what do you suggest...I want it for obidience .....and for training purposes ....please let me know your thoughts ....also ...I am in my Masters program and do not need the cream of the crop ....just something that does a good job at a good cost ...thanks again

Clu__82


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

clu,

My advice is to try to train him without the ecollar. It takes some patience, consistency, and repitition, but it will work.

If you feel you need a collar, the Dogtra 200 NCP is a great buy for around $200. Do a search in this forum and you'll see this topic gone over many times. Just my opinion...

Mike


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

If you are training for obedience, then yes you need to TEACH the commands WITHOUT an e-collar first. The dog needs to be shown what to do, then train through repetition until it understands with out a doubt what the command means. At first this would involve training while on a leash. Where the e-collar comes in is when you have achieved a level of success on leash and now want to move off leash. The dog understands the command and the e-collar is used to re-inforce the command should the dog disobey a known command.

Before using the e-collar the dog must be collar conditioned (learns how to shut off stimulation). If you have no experience with e-collars, I highly suggest some reading on the subject and or a visit with a professional trainer to get you started. In the wrong hands a collar can create major setbacks, in the right hands it can be a very useful tool.

Many good e-collars out their. SportDog, Dogtra (which I own personally), and Tri-Tronics are probably the most popular. All of these have several models from training collars to hunting units. All have an excellent reputation, with great customer service to boot. More importantly find the best one that you can afford and learn how to use it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid: Dogtra or tritronics.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> :withstupid: Dogtra or tritronics.


For the most part collars have come along way in the past few years and i don't think there is a bad manufacture out there, except for Innotek, you really don't see alot of people using these, I have never had one or used one so i can't really say. I have had tri-tronics, DT systems, and Sportdog. I like the tritronics for training, it feels comfortable in my hand and that is where it needs to be when training not around my neck or on my belt. For hunting I like a smaller transmitter, I picked up a Sportdog wetlands 2000 for this I got a deal on it so i thought I'd give it a try, so far so good. I had a DT systems EDT 100 that I had very good luck with and it was under $200.00 bucks , used it for 6 years.

I have never had a Dogtra but Have trained with people that do and like them. It is a personal preference and they all have problems from time to time, they are electronic devices.

I got into the COLLAR discusion with the pro I sent my pup with for the winter and I asked what collar he uses and liked the most, his responce was "The one that works"..

More importantly learn how to use it and don't abuse it, it is a great tool if used properly.

Go to www.collarclinic.com

They have new and reconditioned collars for sale


----------



## jmburton (Feb 7, 2007)

ecollar get one at petsmart and pick your price range. be sure it has the proper range for your circumstances and be sure it has an instant correction not the delay. best thing you can do. i have a petsafe yard and park trainer runs 200$'s


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I would add Sportdog to the list of Dogtra or Tritronics.

Don't be fooled into getting a shorter range than you think you need. If it says 400 yards that is ideal conditions with a clear line of sight. Probably 200 yards while you are hunting or training.

Go at least a half mile range. This would be like the TT Sport 50 collar


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Tritronics pro 500 or 200.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I've had Sport Dog, Tri-Tronics and Dogtra, from my experance Dogtra was the most depenable and longest battery life.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a DT systems. I love it because of the vibrate option it has. Very Very rarely do I have to actually shock my dog. Just a little vibrate and she remembers what to do. Get as long of a range you can afford. Anything blocking the signal greatly diminishes the distance it will work.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> :withstupid: Dogtra or tritronics.


Who you calling stupid? :eyeroll:


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

I can confirm that Innotek produces an unreliable and worthless collar. I thought my first one was a lemon and was talked into buying a pricey two dog collar. In three years I've gone through two transmitters and several collars. The problem with Innotek is that the antennae is in the collar - and they break often. My brothers always make bets on how long it will take before I melt down on opening day - since I can always count on a collar breaking on opening day. I now have a backup collar, and my son has his own e-collar - a sportdog brand. If you get one with a beeper I'd recommend the Sportdog - the beeper is separate from the collar and can be removed.

E-collars are nice but know what you're doing - I totally messed up my first dog. Since then, I've had my other two dogs professionally trained and the trainer spent several sessions with me and my son teaching us the proper use of the collar.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Tri-Tronics high quality product with excellent customer service. As far as what model you will have to do some homework and find the one that fits your specific needs. I really like our TT G2 Flyway Specials.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Springerguy,

I can also relate to the Innotek debacle. Went through a couple myself. Glad to see you sought out a pro to learn how to use the collars. Wish more novices would follow in those footsteps.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

If you feel you have to have 1 buy the Tri-Tronics. you get what you pay for.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

ecollars are much like optics, in that you get what you pay for. Quality does cost more and the cheap stuff doesn't hold up or perform as well.

Presuming you are going to be waterfowl hunting, you need a system that has a fully waterproof transmitter as well as collar receiver.

Both Dogtra and Tritronics are top choices. I've never used it , but a less costly (and less quality) option would be the new Sport Dog model.

I personally use Dogtra systems. I have & use two, both a 1700NCP Two Dog and a 1200NC single dog...


----------

